# found 2 old metal hub caps in embankment



## RCO (Apr 27, 2020)

found 2 old metal hub caps when searching an embankment looking for bottles and cans , not sure if someone left them there years ago as a hiding place or if this spot had some bad bumps and was a hot spot for people to lose them years ago


the one says "  dodge division " and not sure what car the other one is for or year , not sure of age either but guess 70's or 80's era maybe  , don't really collect hub caps but sometimes will put them on the wall of the garage for decoration if there interesting looking or have a neat logo on them


----------



## yacorie (Apr 28, 2020)

I don’t know either but I’ve sold some at flea markets for 30-40 bucks each.  I would look up what the value is to buy NOS and maybe you could sell them on eBay etc.


----------



## RCO (Apr 28, 2020)

yacorie said:


> I don’t know either but I’ve sold some at flea markets for 30-40 bucks each.  I would look up what the value is to buy NOS and maybe you could sell them on eBay etc.




I'm not really sure where I could sell them , normally a large outdoor automotive flea market here every spring although pretty sure this years will be cancelled 

was also a local online auction that sells stuff but they haven't done any since march and unsure when they can resume , they would likely accept them but would charge a fee and such


----------



## yacorie (Apr 28, 2020)

RCO said:


> I'm not really sure where I could sell them , normally a large outdoor automotive flea market here every spring although pretty sure this years will be cancelled
> 
> was also a local online auction that sells stuff but they haven't done any since march and unsure when they can resume , they would likely accept them but would charge a fee and such



Figure out what they are and look on eBay to see if it would be worth the effort


----------



## embe (Apr 28, 2020)

one on the right is from a '73-77 Monte Carlo


----------



## RCO (Apr 28, 2020)

embe said:


> one on the right is from a '73-77 Monte Carlo




your right I googled it to see what others looked like , my parents used to have a 73 monte carlo a few years ago around 2000 's , it was red I don't have a picture of it , they sold it a few years after , it was a neat car had totally forgot what its logo looked like


----------



## embe (Apr 28, 2020)

I recognized it from my youth as well...I think it was more of a burgundy though


----------

